# omeprosal



## mrs ren (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi there

hopefully just a quick question. I have  been prescribed omeprazole capsules 20mg one per day for severe acid reflux.......it makes me physically sick. I stopped them when I started ivf .....doc then prescribed  ranatidine x2 daily during pregnancy...unfortunately this does not have much of an effect and i am in terrible discomfort every day. I spoke to a pregnant lady yesterday and she said her pharmacist had recommended omeprazole for her.......so is it safe to take during pregnancy.

Would also like to say thank you so much for all your support in the past. 

love hellen x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mrs ren,

Omeprazole is safe to take in pregnancy, it usually isn't used first line but it is prescribed if antacids and/or ranitidine don't work. If the ranitidine isn't helping any more then I'd get to GP asap and speak to them about what to try next.

All the best  
Maz x


----------



## mrs ren (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi 
Just to say thanks. I took  omeprazole today and have had my first pain free day in over six months ! 

thanks again

Hellen x


----------

